# 2 Native species and one... dunno



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I found some plants growing in some small pond (amost puddle size) environments in north-central Georgia.

I've taken a stab at the ID's but I'd like to hear what you think...

Is this Eleocharis acicularis?









I believe this is some species of Bacopa, perhaps B. monnieri?

















This plant I've had in my tank for about 6 or 7 months. Picked it up at a store and it lived, forgot what it was. 
Is this Rotala macaranda var. 'Narrow Leaf'?









Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The second one is, IMO, Bacopa caroliniana.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd go with B. monnieri for the second one.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You can always tell Bacopa caroliniana from B. monnieri by the strong minty or herbal odor of B. caroliniana.

I think your first plant is Eleocharis


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, the Bacopa I picked has no minty smell. Strange though, because B. monnieri grows about 400 miles away from me only in the costal counties according to the website I found. 

Anyone know if I'm right on the last plant? I would tell you leaf arrangements and such but I don't know how yet :x


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The last one is in fact the narrow leaf variety of macrandra. It is commonly sold as Rotala 'magenta'.


----------

